# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Beteja e Fushë-Kosovës në vitin 1389 në Drenicë

## ZANOR

E Premte, Prill 24, 2009
Beteja e Kosoves 1389 në Drenicë ?



La plaine de Kossova (en hongrois Rigomazeu,qe do thote Rigo= fusha dhe mazeo= mellinja, en allemand le champ des merles) a cinq mille pas de largeur et vingt mille de longueur; traversée par une petite rivière, elle est enfermée de tous cotés par des montagnes de peu d'élévation, auprès desquelles sont bâtis de jolis villages...

Lugina e Drenicës dhe lumi i vogel.
Citimi i dokumenteve turke; "Plain de Kossova (Rigomazeu, në hungarisht, Amselfelder, gjermanisht në këtë fushë te vogël, pesë mi hapa= afer 5 kilometra dhe njëzet kilometra të gjatë, ku kalonte një lumë i vogël, është e rrethuar nga të gjitha anët nga male me lartësi të ulët të cilat janë ndërtuar disa fshatra"



Aleatet ballkanikë ne betejen e Drenicës me 1389

La plaine de Kossova (en hongrois Rigomazeu,qe do thote Rigo= fusha dhe mazeo= mellinja, en allemand le champ des merles) a cinq mille pas de largeur et vingt mille de longueur; traversée par une petite rivière, elle est enfermée de tous cotés par des montagnes de peu d'élévation, auprès desquelles sont bâtis de jolis villages... 

Sulltan Murati Irë, pasi perfundoi lufterat ne Azi, iu kthye perseri Ballkanit, ku ne vitin 1365 ushtria otomane kishte thyer krishteret afer Nishit por me 1371 afer lumit Marica në Bullgari te krishteret njohen disfaten finale dhe u deshen ti nenshtrohen osmanlive.
Ishte traktati i parë qe sulltani lidhte me krishteret qe keta Serbet, Bullgaret, Boshnjaket duheshin t'iu permbaheshin kesaj paqe.
Shishmani, mbreti i bullgarve kishte zgjedhur qe ne vend qe ti paguaje atribute sulltanit, ai i jep vajzen e tij kurse serbet dhe boshnjaket duheshin qe ti te pagujne tatime permes spahijve te tyre qe osmanlijet i kishin vendosur ne qendrat e medha. Marrveshja pra ishte qe serbet e Bullgaret te inuadroheshin edhe ne ushtrine osmane duke derguar ushtar te cilet sherbenin me se shumti ne mirembajtjen e ushtrise turke duke furnizuar ate me mjete te nevojshme.
Keshtu qe nga viti 1365 e deri 1371 turqit kishin ven kembet ne Ballkan, pra permes Spahijve pa e nenshtruar teresishte por duke iu lene nje autonomi te gjithe despoteve krishter.
Mirepo kjo situat e nenshtrimit nuk iu konvenonte te krishtereve, te revoltuar nga atributet e shtrenjta qe sulltani iu merrte, perpos kesaj, serbet e bullgarte duhej te furnizonin ushtrine turke edhe me trupa mobilizimi ne njerez per luftrat e tij ne Azi.Keshtu duke shfrytezuar preokupimet e sulltanit me luftra ne azi at vendosen te ngrihen ne kryengritje.
Nje kryengritje shperthen ne Ballkan derisa Murati ishte i zenë me luftimet ne Azi, ku Shishmani kishte lidhur aliance me Llazarin e Serbisë, nipin e Dushanit, te cilet ne kete kryngritje i largojne Spahijet osman duke gjetur perseri lirine e tyre.
kjo revolte e vitit 1387 nxiti sulltaninqe te kthehet perseri qe ti nenshtroje te krishteret e ballkanit. Ai kishte zgjedhur te kaloje Thrakine pertej maleve hoemus qe ishin si nje mure mbrojtes i pakapercyeshem per nje ushtri te madhe qe te futet ne mbrendesi te krishterve.
Ne kete kohe Kosova ishte nje qender strategjike ku ne kete vend mund te arrihej lehte nga te gjitha anet, si per Boshnjaket e Hercegovet, Hungarezet, Shqiptaret, Vllahet, Bullgaret e Polaket qe te mblidhen ne kete fushe me se lehti per vend takim per arsye pershtatje terrenit dhe largesie te bartjes se ushtrive te ketyre kombeve.
Hungarezet duhej te kalonin Danubin per te mbrri ne Kosovë duehj hecur kembe dhe me kalores se paku 7 ditë, poashtu edhe ushtria Boshnjake, duhej te kalonte te gjithe ate rrugetim poashtu 7 dite rrugetim. trupat e Gjergj Kastriotit te I-rë, pra vellaut te Gjon Kastriotit kishin dy mundesi te hynin ne kosove, ng gryka e kaqanikut ose nga Kuksi. Pra per te gjithe ushtrit ky vend ishte mesi dhe pershtatej per luftime, kishte një lum me ujë te mjaftueshem, te imagjinojmi njehere jo vetm per njerez por i gjithe mekanizmi i luftes mbahej ne kuaj te cilet duhej mbajtur e kujdesur per ta me ushqim te mjaftueshem. Poashtu edhe per ushtaret duhej te kete ushqim e pije te duhur qe ne kosovë gjendeshin keto pajisje per nje betej te ketij rangu.
Sulltani pra u nis nga Brusa, kaloi Bosforin, (atehere Konstantinopoja ishte ende e pa pushtuar)duhej te arrije ne Jardika.Ndalet ne Gustendil(Kustendil) tri dite dhe merr rrugen drejte Nishit qe e quanin Sheherkoj.
Sulltani me vete kishte sjellur edhe deve, keto kafsh te pa para per krishteret, mendonte se do ti impresionoje me to, por kishte sjellur edhe disa topa nga azia qe me gjithe kete stratagjem te jashtezakonshem shpresonte ne fitore kunder aleatve krishtere.
Nga Hajka pra arrin ne Jardika(Sofije) Gustendil, Uluova, Karatova, kalon gryken e Orbelusit(Kaçanikut) dhe Gunushiizir dhe hyn ne Kosovë peballe ushtise krishtere te cilet prisnin ushtrin osmane ne luginen Drenices, një lum i vogël qe derdhej ne Sitnicë, perndryshe ky lum ishte i imet, lumei shirave.
Drenica eshte nje lum i vogel ne krahasim me Sitnicen.
***********************************************
Traduction : Français » Albanais, par google traduction;

de guerre avec les chefs de son armée, et ton* furent d'avis de s'avancer dans le pays de l'ennemi. Ewrenos-Beg et Jigit-Pascha prirent la conduite de l'avant-garde. L'armée, tirant au nord, traversa les gorges de l'Orbelos, campa à Gunvschhisz;ir (1 ), sur la rive occidentale de la Morava, et passa le fleuve dans la nuit, tambour battant, enseignes déployées, en six divisions. La première était conduite par le grand vesir, la seconde par le prince Bajesid. la troisième par Aine-Beg, la quatrième par le prince .Iakub, la cinquième par Saridsch-Pas- cha, et la sixième par Murad en personne (2). la plaine de Kossova (en hongrois Rigomazeu, en allemand le champ des merles) a cinq mille pas de largeur et vingt mille de longueur; traversée par une petite rivière, elle est enfermée de tous cotés par des montagnes de peu d'élévation, auprès desquelles sont bâtis de jolis villages (3). Là, les troupes de Murad se trouvèrent en face de l'armée , bien supérieure en nombre, des grinces alliés de Servie, de Bosnie, d'Herzogewine et d'Albanie, et le sultan délibéra avec ses généraux pour savoir si l'on attaquerait sans s'arrêter à la supériorité de l'ennemi (4). Plusieurs furent d'avis df réunir les chameaux devant le front de l'armée , afin de jeter le trouble dans les rangs des Européens par l'aspect étrange de ces animaux (6), et de s'en servir en même temps comme d'une sorte de rempart. Le prince Bajesid combattit cette proposition. « Le ciel, disait-il , avait jusqu'alors couvert les armes ottomanes d'une protection si extraordinaire qu'il n'était pas besoin d'une telle ressource ; un stratagème de cette nature portait atteinte à la confiance que l'on mettait en Dieu ; il fallait combattre face à face et à découvert.» Le grand vesir appuya ce sentiment du prince par le résultat de la consultation faite dans la nuit sur les feuillets du Koran, selon la coutume. H était tombé sur ce passage: «0 Prophète, domute les infidèles... 

Perkthimi perafersishte ne shqipe qe duhet te rishkruaj posa te me premtoje koha, andaj kerkoj falje...;

Ewrenos Begu dhe Jigit Pascha moren udhëheqjen e avangardës. Ushtria, e vendosen ushtrine në veri, e kaloi grykë e Orbelosit, kampet Gunvschhisz ir (1), në perëndim kaluan lumin Morava natën, duke rrahur tupanin, të vendosura në gjashtë divizioneve. I pari ishte i udhëhequr nga vesiri i madh, i dyti nga princi Bajezit, i treti nga Ainelutem, i katërti nga Princi Jakub, i pesti nga Saridsch Josha, dhe i gjashti personalishte nga sulltan Murati ne mes i rrethuar me truprojen, çaushet e tij(2).

Plain Kossova (Rigomazeu në hungarisht, gjermanisht këtë fushë blackbirds) nuk pesë milje e gjerë dhe njëzet kilometra të gjatë, të kalonte nga një lumë i vogël, është i rrethuar nga të gjitha anët nga male me lartësi të ulët të cilat janë ndërtuar pretty fshatra (3). Këtu Murati e gjeti veten me trupa në frontin e ushtrisë, megjithëse në numër të lartë, që shërbejnë gërvimë aleatët në Bosnjë, Shqipëri dhe Herzogewine, dhe diskutimet e sulltan me gjeneralët e tij për të parë nëse ne sulm i pa ndalur në superioritetit të armikut (4). Disa ishin të mendimit DF deve të takohen në fillim të ushtrisë për të hedhur probleme në radhët e evropianëve për të çuditshme dukjen e këtyre kafshëve (6), dhe përdorimin e tyre në të njëjtën kohë si d një lloj mburojë. Princi Bajesid luftuan propozimin. "Zot," tha ai, më parë i kishte mbuluar Osmane ushtrisë e mbrojtjes në mënyrë të jashtëzakonshme se nuk ka nevojë për një burim të tillë, një dredhi të kësaj natyre prekur një e besimit Perëndia duhet të vendosen në luftën ballë për ballë dhe të shkurtër. "ndjenja e përgjithshme vesir mbështetën princ nga përfundimi i konsultimeve të bëra në natën në faqet e Kur'anin, sipas doganore. H ra mbi këtë pasazh: "0 Pejgamber domute infidels...
....vijon...
Beteja e Kosoves 1389, në Luginen e Drenicës ?

Aleatet ballkanikë ne betejen e Drenicës me 1389
La plaine de Kossova (en hongrois Rigomazeu,qe do thote Rigo= fusha dhe mazeo= mellinja, en allemand le champ des merles) a cinq mille pas de largeur et vingt mille de longueur; traversée par une petite rivière, elle est enfermée de tous cotés par des montagnes de peu d'élévation, auprès desquelles sont bâtis de jolis villages...

Sulltan Murati i I-rë, pasi perfundoi lufterat ne Azi, iu kthye perseri Ballkanit, ku ne vitin 1365 ushtria otomane kishte thyer krishteret afer Nishit por me 1371 afer lumit Marica në Bullgari te krishteret njohen disfaten finale dhe u deshen ti nenshtrohen osmanlive.
Ishte traktati i parë qe sulltani lidhte me krishteret qe keta Serbet, Bullgaret, Boshnjaket duheshin t'iu permbaheshin kesaj paqe.
Shishmani, mbreti i bullgarve kishte zgjedhur qe ne vend qe ti paguaje atribute sulltanit, ai i jep vajzen e tij kurse serbet dhe boshnjaket duheshin qe ti te pagujne tatime permes spahijve te tyre qe osmanlijet i kishin vendosur ne qendrat e medha. Marrveshja pra ishte qe serbet e Bullgaret te inuadroheshin edhe ne ushtrine osmane duke derguar ushtar te cilet sherbenin me se shumti ne mirembajtjen e ushtrise turke duke furnizuar ate me mjete te nevojshme.
Keshtu qe nga viti 1365 e deri 1371 turqit kishin ven kembet ne Ballkan, pra permes Spahijve pa e nenshtruar teresishte por duke iu lene nje autonomi te gjithe despoteve krishter.
Mirepo kjo situat e nenshtrimit nuk iu konvenonte te krishtereve, te revoltuar nga atributet e shtrenjta qe sulltani iu merrte, perpos kesaj, serbet e bullgarte duhej te furnizonin ushtrine turke edhe me trupa mobilizimi ne njerez per luftrat e tij ne Azi.Keshtu duke shfrytezuar preokupimet e sulltanit me luftra ne azi at vendosen te ngrihen ne kryengritje.
Nje kryengritje shperthen ne Ballkan derisa Murati ishte i zenë me luftimet ne Azi, ku Shishmani kishte lidhur aliance me Llazarin e Serbisë, nipin e Dushanit, te cilet ne kete kryngritje i largojne Spahijet osman duke gjetur perseri lirine e tyre.
kjo revolte e vitit 1387 nxiti sulltaninqe te kthehet perseri qe ti nenshtroje te krishteret e ballkanit. Ai kishte zgjedhur te kaloje Thrakine pertej maleve hoemus qe ishin si nje mure mbrojtes i pakapercyeshem per nje ushtri te madhe qe te futet ne mbrendesi te krishterve.
Ne kete kohe Kosova ishte nje qender strategjike ku ne kete vend mund te arrihej lehte nga te gjitha anet, si per Boshnjaket e Hercegovet, Hungarezet, Shqiptaret, Vllahet, Bullgaret e Polaket qe te mblidhen ne kete fushe me se lehti per vend takim per arsye pershtatje terrenit dhe largesie te bartjes se ushtrive te ketyre kombeve.
Hungarezet duhej te kalonin Danubin per te mbrri ne Kosovë duehj hecur kembe dhe me kalores se paku 7 ditë, poashtu edhe ushtria Boshnjake, duhej te kalonte te gjithe ate rrugetim poashtu 7 dite rrugetim. trupat e Gjergj Kastriotit te I-rë, pra vellaut te Gjon Kastriotit kishin dy mundesi te hynin ne kosove, ng gryka e kaqanikut ose nga Kuksi. Pra per te gjithe ushtrit ky vend ishte mesi dhe pershtatej per luftime, kishte një lum me ujë te mjaftueshem, te imagjinojmi njehere jo vetm per njerez por i gjithe mekanizmi i luftes mbahej ne kuaj te cilet duhej mbajtur e kujdesur per ta me ushqim te mjaftueshem. Poashtu edhe per ushtaret duhej te kete ushqim e pije te duhur qe ne kosovë gjendeshin keto pajisje per nje betej te ketij rangu.
Sulltani pra u nis nga Brusa, kaloi Bosforin, (atehere Konstantinopoja ishte ende e pa pushtuar)duhej te arrije ne Jardika.Ndalet ne Gustendil(Kustendil) tri dite dhe merr rrugen drejte Nishit qe e quanin Sheherkoj.
Sulltani me vete kishte sjellur edhe deve, keto kafsh te pa para per krishteret, mendonte se do ti impresionoje me to, por kishte sjellur edhe disa topa nga azia qe me gjithe kete stratagjem te jashtezakonshem shpresonte ne fitore kunder aleatve krishtere.
Nga Hajka pra arrin ne Jardika(Sofije) Gustendil, Uluova, Karatova, kalon gryken e Orbelusit(Kaçanikut) dhe Gunushiizir dhe hyn ne Kosovë peballe ushtise krishtere te cilet prisnin ushtrin osmane ne luginen Drenices, një lum i vogël qe derdhej ne Sitnicë, perndryshe ky lum ishte i imet, lumei shirave.
Drenica eshte nje lum i vogel ne krahasim me Sitnicen.

Ku dhe pse mbeshtetemi me kete hipotez ?

Ka shumë fakte qe deshmojnë se kjo betej eshte zhvilluarne Luginen e Drenicës, se pari citimet e autorve turkë te cilet permendin një fushë të vogël, te ngushte, afer 5000 hapa, perafersishte 5 kilometra deh e gjate afer 20 kilometra, në mes e ndan një lum i vogël, rrethuar me male te ulta rrethe e perqarkë ku ndodhen fshatra pitoreskë"....
Me kete deshmi gjithesesi duhet eliminuar fushen e kosovës e cila është teper e madhe, e gjere dy fish me teper se sa e pershkruar, poashtu e gjatë 4à kilometra, me çka nuk i perputhet deshmis se dokumenteve osmane. Tjeter eshte pse propaganda serbe eshte ngulitur ne kete vend ne baz te deshmis se vetme te tyrbes se Sulltan Muratit ku gjoja aty eshte varrosur sulltani gje qe edhe kjo eshte e pa vertete sepse trupi i Muratit te vdekur u dergua ne Brusa, pertej Bosfori dhe u varros ne oborr te nje xhamisë, kurse kjo tyrbja ka mundesi qe te jete varri i Jakubit qe u vra nga Bajaziti pas betejes ne kete vend qe eshte sot e e jo ne fushe te betejes.
Mandej edhe gojdhanat tona tregojne edhe sot ngjarje te Kronit te Mbretit ku thuhet se aty afer Bab Mreti kishte vendosur tendat dhe kishte dhe kur e shef se ushtria e tij kallej eti per ujë e nxjerr shpaten dhe e ngul në shkembë ku menjehere buron uji dhe shpeton ushtrine e tij.

Poashtu nese ndalemi nje çastë me kete citim turkë ne dor ne mes te kesaj lugine menjehere vrejm se kjo fushë eshte e rrethuar me male per rrethë, në krahasim me "fushën e kosoves" ku aty ne ate hapsir teper te medhe as qe vrehen malet per rrethe, pra ketu eshte bere nje ngatrrim nga historianet e sotem ose eshte bere qellimishte kjo propagand e ushqyer nga nacionalizmi serbë;
Mirepo per ne shqiptaret me siguri se kjo betej ka ndodhur vetem se ne Luginen e drenicës por siç e thash, duhet te permblidhen tani edhe deshmi tjera si kerkime arkeologjike ne terren per te ardhur deri te provat e sakta.
__________________

----------


## Kreksi

> E Premte, Prill 24, 2009
> Beteja e Kosoves 1389 në Drenicë ?
> 
> 
> 
> La plaine de Kossova (en hongrois Rigomazeu,qe do thote Rigo= fusha dhe mazeo= mellinja, en allemand le champ des merles) a cinq mille pas de largeur et vingt mille de longueur; traversée par une petite rivière, elle est enfermée de tous cotés par des montagnes de peu d'élévation, auprès desquelles sont bâtis de jolis villages...
> 
> Lugina e Drenicës dhe lumi i vogel.
> Citimi i dokumenteve turke; "Plain de Kossova (Rigomazeu, në hungarisht, Amselfelder, gjermanisht në këtë fushë te vogël, pesë mi hapa= afer 5 kilometra dhe njëzet kilometra të gjatë, ku kalonte një lumë i vogël, është e rrethuar nga të gjitha anët nga male me lartësi të ulët të cilat janë ndërtuar disa fshatra"
> ...


Shume fakte dokumentojne se kjo betej e famshme eshte zhvilluar ne luginen e drenices e jo atje ne fushen e madhe te kosoves...
Ajo tyrbja e Muratit qe jane bazuar serbet ne te se aty ka ndodhur beteja eshte e pa saket sepse ne ate varr aty nuk eshet i varrosur Sulltan Murati I-rë, kufomen e tij e kan varrosur ne Brusa  ne nje xhami, kurse n e kete tyrbe ka mundesi qe te jete varri i Jakubit ...
Vetem lugina e drenices i pershtatet kronikave te shkruara turke te cilat thojne se  beteja u zhvillue ne nje fush te vogel e te ngushte, 5000 hapa e gjere, 7000 e gjate dri ne 20 000  sipas disa tjerve, aty kalonte nje lum i vogel...kete fushe e rrethojne per rrethe male jo fort te larta...pra vetem Lugina e Drenices i pergjigjet  ketij pershkrimi gjeografikë !
Ne na mbetet te bejmi hulumtime te metejshme dhe ate se shpejti kesaj vere !

----------


## Kreksi

Transaltim; fr-shqipe
Murati I-rë apo Arnurat, menjëherë pas kthimit të tij nga Azia, zbuloi se Kralj iServis,  kundër tij kishte bërë një traktat të aleancës me fqinjët e tij.

Si ishte situata ne Ballkane dhe kosove 16 vite para betejes  1389 ?

 Ushtarët serbê qe ishin ne shërbim te Muratit, te cilin e kishin percjelluar ne ekspedita te medha ne Azi ne Caramani   e tere lindjen, numri i atyre që ishin kthyer pastaj ne Serbi, ishin ankuar  nga  menyra  që ai i kishte trajtuar. 
Ata e akuzoin  Muratin  për përdhunimin e tyre në kushtet në të cilat u dorëzuan dhe u bene  sherbtor te tij. Si pasaoj ishte humbja e dy lufterave, e vitit 1363 afer nishit dhe 1371 ne Betejen e Marices, serbet mbeten tributer te sulltanit andaj çdo vite duhej ti dorzonin 1000 ushtare Muratit per luftrat e tij ne azi.

* Lazari ia kishte vu me vemendje veshin ketyre ankesave te  këtyre fjalimeve te ushtarve qe ktheheshin nga sherbimi ushtarakë, se si ai mund të akreditonte dhe  të ushqente më shumë lëndë  kundër gjyqit turkë, situat e cila filloi  të bëhej e padurueshme ne popullatë ku pas nje kohe kishin shperthyer kryengritje, duke i larguar te gjithe Gjyqtaret Spahit turkë nga vendi..... 
*(kete paragraf e rregullova si duhet per tu kuptuar me lehte nga lexuesi)

Murati  kishte hartuar planin e tij, e bëri të gjitha dispozitat në sherbim  për të marrë hak.  Kur ai i kishte bërë të gjitha përgatitjet e tij, ai i dërgoi ambasadorë të shkruaj për atë për të deklaruar të luftës, dhe pothuajse menjëherë që ai bëri në deklarimet e tij mblodhi  një ushtri të fortë e gjashtëdhjetë mijë luftëtarëve ..

 Mirepo  serbet me parë kishin  hasur një trup prej njëzet mijë njerëzve të cilët ishin nisur  për një ekspeditë, u sulmuan papritmas dhe u munden,  vetem pesë milje i shpetuan vdekjes.
 Turqit ia atribuojnë këtë humbje si "nema nga qielli' klithja e perendis, të cilët, thonë ata, e dënoj Muratin se ai e kishte perzier gjakun  me të pa fe", per arsye se sulltani ishte martuar me te bijen e Shishmanit bullgar poashtu dy djemt e tij me dy te  krishtera !
==================================================  =====
Burimi; Histoire du Bas-Empire
 Par Charles Le Beau, Hubert-Pascal Ameilhon
.

----------


## Kreksi

Beteja e Drenices 1389

----------


## alibaba

Kreks, askush nuk ka pas nevojë me fllasifikue venin, e as nuk ka mujt me fallsifikue venin, e betejës.

Edhe nuk kena nevojë e as nuk mujna me "demantue" (kishe).

----------


## Kreksi

> Kreks, askush nuk ka pas nevojë me fllasifikue venin, e as nuk ka mujt me fallsifikue venin, e betejës.
> 
> Edhe nuk kena nevojë e as nuk mujna me "demantue" (kishe).


As une nuk kam patur nevojë te lodhem koti ....sikur te mos  i kisha lexuar  disa here me vemendje shenimet rrethe kesaj beteje te asaj kohe.
Pershkrimin qe i japin osmanet fushes se betejes nuk  perputhet fare me fushen e kosoves por me luginen e drenices.
Siç e ceka ajo tyrbja asgje nuk dokumenton se aty nuke  eshet varrosur sulltan Murati por ne Turqi.
Pra shumë  deshmi tjera kur te lexohen me vemendje te bejne te dyshosh se  vendi i sotem eshte i gabueshem, nuke e thash se  ky vend eshte i falcifikuar, por kam nje alternativ tjeter s ky vend eshte marrur gabimisht pershkak te ngjajshmerise ne mes ketyre dy fushave.
Mjafton ti hecesh ne kembe keto dy fusha dhe te gjejsh ngjajshmerine gjeografike qe i lidh keto dy fusha ku shume lehte mashtron syrin e njeriut.

Qe te dy fushat kane nje lume me dy deg, kane male te ulta per rrethe por gjersija dhe gjatesija nuke i pershtatet askundi fushe kosoves sepse kjo fushe eshte teper e hapur nuk eshte e ngushte me male dhe nuk ka vetem 20 000 hapa gjatesi ndersa lugina e drenices i perputhet ketij pershkrimi osman. 

Perpos kesaj mbeshtetje shtojmi edhe traditat popullore ku permendet shpeshe here Kroni i Mretit, mos harroni se te ne ne drenice Baba Mreti eshte quajtur sulltan Murati !
Ta shofim  poziten gjeografike, per çfare arsye do kete shkuar sulltan Murati  ne drejtim te lugines se denices kurse beteja te ndodhej ne fushe kosove ?

Ka edhe shume dyshime tjera se beteja ndoshta eshte zhvilluar eshe me vone se  ne muajin Qerrshor sepse kalendari  osman nuk perputhet fare me kete qe njohim sot, mendohet sipas disa studiuesve tjere se beteja ka ndodhur me 27 Gushte 1389 e jo ne Qerrshor !
Lumi Sitnicë nuke eshte aqe i madh qe e bejme ne sepse ne kronika aty autori thote; "ne mes te kesaj fushe kalon nje  lume i vogël" !
Poashtu ne keto kronika osmane ceket se beteja u zhvillua ne kufijte qe prekin serbine dhe bosnjen, nuk thote  qe eshte zhvilluar ne serbi(servie) e poe  studijojmi mire drenica nuk bente pjese ne administrimin serbe por te princave shiptar, me siguri nga dukagjinet.
Mandej si e permenda, qe te mos e perseris, ne drenice ka per se tepermi varresa te vjetra qe ne krahasim me statistikat e banorve te viteve 1474 pra 100 vite pas betejes ka patur fshatra te vogla, mirepo kur shofim  hapsiren qe marrin vende keto varreza eshtë diçka qe nuk perputhet me numrin e banorve, vetem pas nje lufte ka patur mundesi te varrosen te gjithe keta njerez.

Te gjitha keto analiza me bejne te dyshoje  se beteja e madhe e kosoves eshet zhvillua ne drenice, e aspak nuk e kam mendimin te fallcifikoje nej ngjarje te rendsishme qe nuk eshte  as ne interesin timin po as  te tjerve, ky kendveshtrim tjeter eshte vetem se ne interes per te gjetur te verteten permes argumenteve sa me shume bindese.

----------


## Kreksi

Shiqoni me vemendje  keto dy lugina,  cila eshte me e ngushte ?

Lexo njehere burimet osmane; aty thuhet eshte nje lugine e gjere 5000 hapa e gjate 20 000 hapa !
te dy fushat ngjajne per se tepermi me njera tjetren.
ne te dy luginat lidhen per mes lumit drenica.
te dyjat ajne te rrethuara me male jo aqe te larta por fusha e kosoves kur e shef me sy eshte teper e madhe per ti permbushur kushtet sipas kronikes osmane.

----------


## Humanisti

Kreks Dukagjinasit eshte fakt qe kan qeverisur me Kosoven nga viti 1387 ku nga burimi raguzan iu lejojn raguzaneve te tregtojn ne tokat e tyre, mirepo eshte enigme pse dukagjinasit nuk muaren pjes?!
Ky territor mendoj se i ka taku personalisht Millesh Kobilles duke perfshire nje territor te zgjatur nga Tregu i Ri ne veri ne qender Drenice dhe ne jug Llapushe-Malet e Carraleves.
Perveq se Milleshi e tregoi trimerin e tij ne diten e betejes per ta deshmu fjalimin e tij nje nate perpara, ai domosdo ka dashur ta tregoj veten e tij zi "Zoteri i Drenices" qe te dihet kush eshte i pari i vendit, gje qe eshte ne mentalitetin e qdo kohe historike.

----------


## alibaba

Në kangën popullore, Sulltani ja lyp Milloshit "çelësat e shtatë kështjellave".

----------


## Kreksi

> Në kangën popullore, Sulltani ja lyp Milloshit "çelësat e shtatë kështjellave".


Po mire, ne cilen kenge ?
Para betejes Llazari  iu premton bujarve te tij se ai qe e nxen gjalle sulltanin e ka vajzen  e tij dhe 7 çelsat e qyteteve !
Po keto jane prralla.... 

Realiteti ishte keshtu; Sulltani u nis per ne kosove me 60 000  ushtarë.
Per arsye te panjohura, nga kjo ushtri u ndan 20 000  per nje ekspedite para ushtris qe vinte prapa mirepo aleatet i sulmojne diku ne kufi me Bullgarine deh i vrasin te gjithe gati, mezi shptojn  5000 ushtar !
I mbeten sulltanit pra 45 ushtarë. Aleatet ishin tani me shumë, afer 60 000; serbe, vllahë, shqiptar, dalmat, boshnjak e hercog, rumun, hungarez, polakë etj.
Te krishteret ishin te sigurt ne fitore, prandaj nga kjo ka lind edhe kjo gojdhan se ai qe do ta zente sulltanin te gjalle do fitonte kaq e kaq keshtjella.

Ne shenimet osmane thuhet se te krishteret kishin  zene vend ne anen veriore dhe tere pluhuri iu binte ne  sy turqve me qka do ishte ne favor te krishterve  te cilet me siguri para betejes e kan llogaritur edhe kete enomen natyrore qe do iu dali ne ndihme kurse turqit do te pengoheshin nga pluhuri.
Mirepo per fat te sulltanit ndoshta lutjet e tija i kane ndihmuar qe te reagoje edhe perendija ne favor te tij,  heret ne mengjez para  se te filloje beteja rrymat e ererave qe bertnin pluhurin nga veriu drejte jugut  u ndalen dhe fillon te bie nje shi i imet. 
Mjafton sot te vrehet se nga fryn  era ne fushë kosovë, Jug-Veri apo Veri-Jug ?
Per ne fushen e drenices jam i sigurt se gjate veres ernat fryjne  ne drejtimin Veri-Jug, krejt te kunderten e fushe kosoves. 
Pra mjafton qe edhe keto analiza te behen si duhet ne menyre shkencore per te ditur saktesishte kur, ne cilen stine dhe ne cilin vende te kosoves eshte zhvilluar kjo betej.
Keto te dhena me siguri se jane diku ne arshiva apo libra te klimes se kosoves por mua me interesojne keto te dhena te sakta vetem per keto dy  regjione; fushe kosovë dhe lugine te drenices, e nese ne mesin tuaj ka ndonje specialist  qe mirret me  keto fenomene natyrore do ia diaj per nder nese me del ne ndihmë.
Po te isha sot ne kosove do dilja vete ne  terren dhe do i analizoja mirepo kete vit nuk kam mundesi te dukem andej se edeh neve an ka rrokur kriza, na  i kane derguar rrymat e  pafavorshme...
mirepo qe pse jo Humanisti apo alibaba qe jan aty afer, asgje nuk iu kushton te dalin ne muajin qerrshor, saktesishet daten e kesaj ngjarje dhe ti marri keto shenime per e vertetuar se a perputhet deshmia osmane me realitetin  ne terren....

hajt se ju lodha, u bana edhe une si hoteli.

----------


## alibaba

> Po mire, ne cilen kenge ?
> Para betejes Llazari iu premton bujarve te tij se ai qe e nxen gjalle sulltanin e ka vajzen e tij dhe 7 çelsat e qyteteve !
> Po keto jane prralla....


Në kangën shqiptare. A kjo ça po thu ti, nuk përmendet në kangën shqiptare. Nuk përmendet as Llazari. Ti a kangët serrbisht pi ngon a?

Nëse më ngon mu Millosh Kopiliqi i ka pas "çelësat e shtatë kështjellave", dmth ka qenë një zotëri i madh.

Nëse të ngojmë ty, Millosh Kopiliq nuk i ka pas "çelësat e shtatë kështjellave", dmth ka qenë një kopil, gjë që bie plotësisht në pajtim me fjalët që ti i ke thanë deri tash.

E kur të shpenzohen argumentet, banja logout me "Kreks", e hyn me 'lum lumin", marrja botës, çfarë njeri.

----------


## Kreksi

> Në kangën shqiptare. A kjo ça po thu ti, nuk përmendet në kangën shqiptare. Nuk përmendet as Llazari. Ti a kangët serrbisht pi ngon a?
> 
> Nëse më ngon mu Millosh Kopiliqi i ka pas "çelësat e shtatë kështjellave", dmth ka qenë një zotëri i madh.
> 
> Nëse të ngojmë ty, Millosh Kopiliq nuk i ka pas "çelësat e shtatë kështjellave", dmth ka qenë një kopil, gjë që bie plotësisht në pajtim me fjalët që ti i ke thanë deri tash.
> 
> E kur të shpenzohen argumentet, banja logout me "Kreks", e hyn me 'lum lumin", marrja botës, çfarë njeri.


Une nuk po e beje kopil Milloshin, kenget tona, tregimet popullore e thojne kete gje, une e ceka atje te tjetra tem ska nevoj me i perserit gjerat. 
Antaret pyesin duet dhene pergjigjjie te sakta ashtu si e kemi ndegjue  prej mkeqve, ti dil kudo ne fshat te drenices tan kan met thene te njejten gje si une, nuk e çpika une po keshtu e gjeta.
Asnjehere nuk e kam thene se Milleshi eshet serbe, e argumentova edeh me mire se vete serbet  nuk e thojne se i ati i tij ishte serbe.
Sa per kenge serbe une nuk te thash se po i ndegjoj kenget e tyre por e ceka, e kam lexue versionin e tyre dhe ate te shkruar ne gjuhen frenge, ku e shef ti ketu diçka negative kete rast nese lexoj  tekste frenge ?

----------


## Humanisti

Kreks flm per invitimin per te dal ne terren, mirepo per te dal se pari duhet me u njoftu ma mire, e ket pune njerezia se kan bere ende, megjithese e kam kerkuar nje gje te tille.
Kjo eshte pune ndoshta e Institutit Arkeologjik mirepo pse mos te behet nje organizat joqeveritare ne kuader te ketyre institucioneve qe jep ndihmes ne ket drejtim.

Dihet shum mire, qe per te bere germime arkeologjike duhet me pas lejen e organeve komunale, kurse çelsi i suksesit jan "Fondet".

----------


## Humanisti

Ne paragrafin 165-170 te kangës"Lufta e Kosoves" flitet per tubimin e krajlave  ne vendin që sipas tekstit është:

Krajli i Pejës sherr m'ish kon qillue,

t'gjasht krajlat n'Çiçavicë jon shkue,

me durbi krajlat na kan shikue.

Pra, Milleshi i ka mbledh te shtat krajlat dhe i ka sjell ne malet e Çiçavices, te cilet kan shikuar fushen ku janë mbledhur ushtria osmane.
Dhe tash kush eshte taman bash nga Drenica le te kyqet, se shum po hyn ketu po deklarohen e masnej po i hajn fjalet e veta.

Show must go one......

----------


## Kreksi

A eshte fusha e kosoves e vogel apo e madhe ?
A eshte kjo fushe 5000 hapa e gjere dhe e 20 000  e gjate ?
Rrymat e ajrit fryjne Jug- Veri apo te kunderten ?
Ne luginen e drenices rrymat fryejn nga drejtimi veri jug apo te kunderten ?
A i hasim mellinjat edhe ne luginen e drenices ?
A  eshet i varrosur trupi i sulltan Muratit aty ne tyrbe ?

Cila prej ketyre dy luginave eshte me e vogël ?

----------


## Kreksi

In N. O. Prischtina of a small hill covered with vineyards on the southern side, while its northern side is occupied by pastures dry. We spent three eminences before reaching to 1500 p. H. abs. the true scope of the Battle of Kosovo on 13 June 1389. We are told his name was Gasimestan (instead of guéage, gas, ford and mesto, location) unless it comes from the word Turkish Gazi, in war. In the Serbian songs it says that the Sultan had his camp on the platform Masgit between Lab and Sitnitza. This town is a flat wasteland covered here and there a few bushes and rising very gentle slope in the S. E. as in N. O. It is responsible sinuosity of a large pool of Sitnitza or rather a ledge a little exhausser. On this battlefield there were two small houses or Téké containing tombs. On the hill before descending into the plain is a Téké with two tombs, large and small and some candelabra. Alongside is a maisonette, which housed two Dervishes. Less than half an hour to the N. 0. exists in another plain Téké sarcophagus with a very simple plaster. Candelabra of "iron and a mat surrounding the tomb that we be assured that the Sultan Amurath IL, killed by Serbian Milosoh Obilitch at the Battle of Kosovo. Téké The other would be the tomb of two famous Derviches (?) Or have been raised to believe that qu'Amurath and assassin are buried. But the Serbs all claim that Milosch Obilitch was buried in the church of Sa-modreja (CaMOApeaca), where Lazar Knesa Communia before fight with Amurath. Remains of this building destroyed by the Turks are right again and Remote Lab halfway between the bridge of Babin Most-on Lab and Vouschitrn. As the body of Amurath, the cenotaph is that the place of his death, he was transported to Constantinople, and some add that Turks could not find his head, because they think that she was cut on the battlefield by his assassin lying injured.

Another question, which would be historically interesting, is whether all the battles allegedly shipped in the Plain of Kosovo were in the first place or whether to apply this name to the people of countries throughout the basin of the Sitnitza. We know positively that the first 21 November 1403 the Serbian despot Lazarevitsch Etienne won over the Turks under Soliman victory near Tripoli near the convent of Gratschanitza. However, the present convent of St. Etienne on Gratschanitza is E. of Lapou-Sélo and there are no traces of the monastery near the village of Gratscha, which is located an hour to the N. battlefield of 1389. The battle for 3 days lost on 18 October 1448 by the Hungarian hero Hunyadi against Amurath III. it was delivered between Prischtinaet Vouschitrn? It is likely, since in Hunyadi missed his flight to be made by a Turk in the Castle Zvetschan to Mitrovitza, which could hardly happen if the battle took place far more nu S. However it is said that the Sultan came to the meeting to Novobrdo Hunyadi, ie the sources of Graschanitza a few leagues Prischtina SE. In November 1689 the Turks under the command of the Crimean Chan defeated the Imperial troops met with Serb rebels in the plain of Kosovo, ie probably in the vicinity of Prischtina, because the Imperial troops, who lost Ouskjoub and Katschanik.
================================================
S. O. Prischtina is of a farm and later is the Graschanitza small river, which flows slowly in the middle of a black soil, deposition of the former lake, which once occupied this cavity. It goes beyond the ford Sitnitza or Schitnitza, which is a river flowing quite calmly. It does little to his view, how the Sultan Amurath was put before the Battle of Kosovo a day to cross a small body of water. It must be assumed that the Sitnitza was very swollen and that historians have confused with the river swamps of Sazlia more S.

----------


## ZANOR

hmm dert e dertmbidert edhe me hulumtua njeriu, të binë në qafë langojt e nuk të lanë as sytë me i çelë, thuase po thonë diçka...po pse të injorohet një njeri që don të vërtetoj diçka reale, e me fakte dhe kënd po e mërzitka, që nuk po del beteja e Kosovës 1389, në Furshëkosovë, por në Luginen e Drenikes? Apo dikush është i prirur, vetëm të hudhi poshtë përpjekje reale, e vet asgjë nuk din! 

Kënga shqipe - KOBGA E LUFTES SE KOSOVËS 1389, është e botuar në revisten Perparimi Prishtinë dhe aty janë detajet kryesore, të fakteve historike, ku edhe Shefqet Pllana e ka publikuar me një punim të tij në Shkup dhe thoshte, se u ndanë të knaqur vet historianët e vërtetë, por që ata sllav i paskan thënë se ''nije lose'', nuk i kanë thënë - bukur, por ''nuk asht keq''!

Ju sa i bini kreksit në qafë edhe e akuzoni e ofendoni, hapni sytë e mendjes e veproni vet, e mos provokoni, as pa dijt asgjë reale, vetëm çfarë keni lexuar nga historitë sllave, asgjë tjetër nuk dini - po as kreksi mos të bazohet krejt në dokumentet frenge, se edhe ata janë kurva ruse, në të shumten e rasteve...

Mirë e mka kreksi, ju që jeni atje, shkoni pak kohë, sa sielleni si hamshorët, e vizitoni ventet përkatëse, asgjë nuk ju kushton edhe bissedoni me vendasit me ata që janë gjallë edhe e vërtetoni vendin e Sharanit, që ishte emri i kalit të Milleshit, e jo i atit babait të tij, sepse iu kanë mbështjellë kabllot e mendjes, AT, ATI = KALI DHE AT ATI I ATI=BABAI, SE NË SHQIP THOHET AT PËR KALIN E SHALËS, EDHE AT PËR BABAIT, AT ETEN, ETNIA, ETNIKU, ETNOS... NOMI ETNIK EMRI ETNIK, E JO ETNONIM - PO NOM=EMËR!

Kuptohet nxitje e njeritu për të gjurmuar ma thellë edhe kuptohet injoranca e tepruar, bash injorancë harambashësh, që ta presin udhen edhe kur don të veprosh diç tç mirë në dobi të kombit e atdheuit!

Thirrni mendjes pak, e frenohuni!!!

----------


## Kreksi

Administrimi osman në Kosovë para betejes 1389 ?

E thash kjarte se edhe kosova edhe bosnja kishte Administratoret(Spahit) osmanë mbrenda ketyre vendeve qe organizonin dhe mbikqyrnin funkcionimin e ketyre shteteve ku ishin te detyruar te paguajn sulltanit ate qe ua kishte caktuar dhe kete 16 vite para Betejes se kosoves, pra beteja a kosoves eshet vetem se nje vazhdim i marrveshjes qe turqit dhe te krishteret kishin bere me pare me 1365 per ti mbetur besnike sulltanit, perndryshe po i shkelnin keto rregulla atehere sulltani do nderrmerrte masa ndeshkuese ndaj tyre, ashtu edhe ndodhi..
Ne vitin 1387 derisa sulltani ishte i preokupuar me trubullirat ne Azi ku merrnin pjes edhe ushtar te krishtere nga ballkani qe quheshin Wojnak,(vojnik) ku keto vende ishin te qeverisur nga Spahijt turq qe i kishin ndar keto shtete ne Siamet= rrethe te mdhaja dhe Tiamar= rrethe te vogla...
Ushtaret e ketyre vendeve krishtiane, serbi, bosnje, bullgari, megjithese bullgaret e kishin blere pamvarsin e tyre permes marteses, Shishmani, mbreti bullgar i kishte dhene Sulltanit vajzen e tij ndersa Llazari ishte i detyruar ti paguaj tribute(haraç) ...
Ku e shifni ju kete pavertetesi ?
Si mund ta quajmi organizimin e Kosoves qe nag viti 1999 deri ne vitin 2008 ?
A nuk ishte e Administruar nga te huajt pa qene krejtesishte e pushtuar, pra nuk ishte e pamvarun !
Njashtu ishin edhe keto keto mbretri para betejes se kosoves, te pushtuara nga administrata osmane permes guvernatorve osman qe shenonin te ardhurat e shtetit ku pastaj i ndaheshin sulltanit.
Llazari dhe Shishmani kishin titullin vetem perfaqsues, despot te ketyre vendeve kishin mbetur vasal.
Pra beteja e kosoves qe ndodhi jo ne fushe kosove por ne luginen e drenices qe une e revandikoj, ishte vetem se vijimi i procesuesit te marrveshjes se vitit 1363 ku te krishteret pas nje kryengritje te vitit 1387 i shkarkuan dhe i ndoqen spahijet e sulltanit nga keto vende mirepo me fitoren e kesaj beteje turqit i rikthyen spahijet dhe rregulluan sistemin e meparshem qe duehj te hecte sipas normave te meparshme osmane.
Me 1389 sulltani pra e shuajti revolten e ketyre principatave dhe asgje tjeter, jo vetem per mua, por nga te gjitha te dhenat osmane ky vend ishte i pushtuar nga Administrata turke para betejes !
Beteja e kosoves vetem se konfirmoi edhe njehere se osmanet ishin te zotet e ketyre anve qe e kishin humbur sovranitetin e tyre si e thash qe nga viti 1365...

Guerre avec Louis, roi d'Hongrie, et avec les rois deq Bulgares et des Serviens. L'armée de ces alliés fut battue, en 1363, sur la Maritza, à quelque distance d'Andrinople. Les historiens chrétiens du temps ne parlent pas de cette bataille, et les modernes elèvent des doutes sur la vérité du récit dont les livres ottomans sont pleins. Le champ de bataille désigné paraît rendre témoignage à la véracité de ces écrivains: il est encore nommé Ssirf windughi , défaite des Serviens (serbes). ,

Soumission(NENSHTRIMI) de En 1373 , Mourad chargea de la soumission de la Thessalie Kara Khalil Djcridéréli , qui, depuis qu'il était revêtu de la dignité de visir , portait le nom de Khaïredd in pacha; lui-même marcha , en 1375, contre Lazare, despote de Servie , et Sisman , kral du Bulgarie , et conquit Nissa. Lazare promit de payer tribut ...
Lazari qe i detyruar ti paguante tribute: Sisman se racheta par la main de sa fille qu'il donna au sultan. institution des Mourad employa les six années de paix dont cette guerre fut suivie, à achever l'organisation militaire féodale. Les fiefs des sipahi furent divisés en grands ( Siamef) , et petits (Timar , dont les titulaires furent
nommés Timarli. Le sultan institua les Woïnak =USHTARET,
roupede chrétiens destinés à faire, en temps de guerre
service des écuries et des transports militaires, pour
quel ils obtinrent une parfaite exemption de tout
tribut.
*********************************************
Traduction : français » anglais
Guerre avec Louis, roi d'Hongrie, et avec les rois deq Bulgares et des Serviens. L'armée de ces alliés fut battue, en 1363, sur la Maritza, à quelque distance d'Andrinople. Les historiens chrétiens du temps ne parlent pas de cette bataille, et les modernes elèvent des doutes sur la vérité du récit dont les livres ottomans sont pleins. Le champ de bataille désigné paraît rendre témoignage à la véracité de ces écrivains: il est encore nommé Ssirf windughi , défaite des Serviens. , Soumission(NENSHTRIMI) de En 1373 , Mourad chargea de la soumission de la Thessalie Kara Khalil Djcridéréli , qui, depuis qu'il était revêtu de la dignité de visir , portait le nom de Khaïredd in pacha; lui-même marcha , en 1375, contre Lazare, despote de Servie , et Sisman , kral du Bulgarie , et conquit Nissa. Lazare promit de payer tribut ... Lazari qe i detyruar ti paguante tribute: Sisman se racheta par la main de sa fille qu'il donna au sultan. institution des Mourad employa les six années de paix dont cette guerre fut suivie, à achever l'organisation militaire féodale. Les fiefs des sipahi furent divisés en grands ( Siamef) , et petits (Timar , dont les titulaires furent nommés Timarli. Le sultan institua les Woïnak =USHTARET, roupede chrétiens destinés à faire, en temps de guerre, service des écuries et des transports militaires, pour quel ils obtinrent une parfaite exemption de tout tribut.
************************
Anglishte;

War with Louis, King of Hungary, and with the kings and DEQ Bulgarians Servien. The army of the allies was beaten in 1363, on the Maritza, at a distance of Adrianople. Christian historians of the time do not speak of this battle, and modern raising doubts about the truth of the narrative whose books are full ottomans. The battlefield designated seems to bear witness to the truth of these writers: it is still named Ssirf windughi, Servien defeat. ,

Submission (NENSHTRIMI) from In 1373, Mourad charge of submitting the Thessaly Kara Khalil Djcridéréli which, since he was clothed with the dignity of Visir, was known as Pasha in Khaïredd; himself walked in 1375, against Lazarus despot Served, and Sisman, kral of Bulgaria and conquered Nissa. Lazare promised to pay tribute ...
Lazari qe ti i detyruar pague tribute: Sisman be bought by the hand of his daughter he gave to the sultan.
Mourad employed imposition of six years of peace which followed this war, completing the feudal military organization. Sipahi of the fiefs were divided into large (Siamef) and small (Timar, whose owners were

Timarli appointed. The sultan established the Woïnak = USHTARET,
roupede Christians to do in time of war,
service teams and military transport, for
how they obtained full exemption from any
toll......

Referancat;
Burimi; Cours d'histoire des états européens
Par Frédéric Schoell, Franz Xaver Zach

http://books.google.com/books?dq=bat...as_brr=3&hl=fr
http://bbs.keyhole.com/ubb/ubbthread...7&#Post1216647

----------


## Humanisti

Rrezon ti mire e ke, nuk e di per kend e ke fjalen megjithat, per kete arsye edhe i rash temes ne kyq per ta lokalizu Fushen ne fjal, duke e dhan vargun ku flitet per Malet e Qiqavices per ti dhen ndihmes Kreksit me mundesi, JO PER ta INJORU por PER TA RESPEKTU, dhe per TE BASHKPUNU!

Gjith te mirat

----------


## Humanisti

Kengen e Luftes se Kosoves e kam lexu edhe ma heret, mirepo sja kom vnu syrin shum vargjeve, kur ra debati per "Fushen" thash hajt te lexoj edhe nje here dhe doli vargu : 
"N'Çiçavic jan dal me shikue"
Ky mal osht shum larg mduket Obiliqit- Kastriotit dhe sdi a mundet diq mu pa gja prej ketij mali?!

----------

